

IPad 2 as fast as Cray 2 supercomputer from 1985 - inshane
http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/05/10/ipad.2.benches.as.fast.as.cray.2.from.1985/

======
phlux
Not surprised at all.

What will the implications be when we effectively have that power as a SOC and
that SOC is embedded everywhere. That will be in the next 10 years to be sure.

The problem I am seeing with all of this technology is that only one things
has really proven 100% true; that the Office of Total Information Awareness is
no longer a secretive government agency, but has become a fully distributed
service woven into the fabric of our lives.

How can one expect to live outside the eye of technology ever again? One
cannot.

